# Neat Conversation



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Was at the local dollar store looking for deals and bargains. While eyeing up the toothpaste and figuring out how many to stock up on this trip, a lady comes and stands near me. I've seen her around town. Know just a little from listening to others conversations. Most of the talk was how crazy she was and she is not afraid to run off any trouble makers with a gun. She is a little loud, lots of bling and gold, flamboyant if you will. She comments on the mouthwash and reminis about the old glass bottles of literine and how it burned your mouth. She then tells me of her young neice and how spoiled kids are today. She told her neice that she would never make it in the old times. He neice barks back and wants to know why. This flamboyant loud lady tells her neice how to go in the back yard and ring a chicken neck just to have dinner that night, and how to grow a garden if she wanted to stay healthy and eat the next as well. This awsome lady just explained to me how to survive, how she survived! I like this crazy lady. Maybe the moral of the story is, keep your mouth shut and your ears open, you might learn something. Think I made a new friend.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Buy her a cherry coke and chili foot long hot dog. 

Old folks are the only real history repositories we have anymore and when they go, that history goes as well.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The old folks what people say be crazy er generally the most sane folk. They lived in times that youngsters taday wouldn't even imagine. May be a day comes what these folks have the knowledge needed ta live like that again.

We had a older lady in our area what was called "bicycle annie", most folk thought she was dirt poor an offin her rocker, however, she had more money then the relatively well ta do. She just didn't show it. Rode her bike ever where she wen't, grew a huge garden, had chickens an such. She was a scrounger, picked up "junk" wherever she wen't. Be how she made her money. She wanted her driveway paved, contractor called the bank ta see if she had the money fer the job, banker told him ta pave anythin she wanted done.

Yup, older folk be livin history an were loosin more a that knowledge everday.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe because this is a very rural area in a sort of time warp, she is not much older than me. I'm in my early 40's. Her neice is around 19. We have to drive a ways to a real town for shopping like Walmart. I'm new to this area and hope it doesn't change. Everybody has a garden. We swap produce. I paid my sitter for my sons childcare in produce once. So, this lady had pulled out her rifle and pointed it the garbage men from her front door because she said they were on her property. The guys used their cell phone to call 911 from the end of the dirt road because they were afraid to pass her house again. Ha! Yes, I think that's funny. I bet no one will mess with her as much as rumors fly around here.


----------

